# Topsail Bait



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Going Down Oct 12 for a week a Topsail... 1st time going down.. got chased away last year due to the Hurricane.. Does anyone have any advise on where to get fresh shrimp? Also fishing recommendations.. places to grab something to eat... As ALWAYS... TIGHTLINES!!!


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Surf City Crab seafood market has good shrimp on the island.
Thomas Tackle and Seafood just before the bridge (heading towards the island) has good shrimp as well. Prices are comparable.

Santino's Pizza is very good. (on the island) 
Camino Real is great mexican if you're into that. (Off the island)
I usually just cook my own seafood when I'm down there to avoid high prices.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

phoolhearted said:


> Surf City Crab seafood market has good shrimp on the island.
> Thomas Tackle and Seafood just before the bridge (heading towards the island) has good shrimp as well. Prices are comparable.
> 
> Santino's Pizza is very good. (on the island)
> ...


Thanks for the info.. we too usually do a lot of home cooking!


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

You can usually catch bait in a cast net at Soundside Park. One stop bait and tackle usually has fresh shrimp also. That's a good time to be there, should be plenty of fish around.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

If I'm buying bait there it's going to be at One Stop. Good people there and hands down the freshest shrimp other than the docks up at Sneads Ferry.


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes. One Stop was one i forgot to mention. Very fine folks there.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the info... hopefully things will be open in 5 weeks from now


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

One stop is great. I go to east coast sports a lot also. 

Food wise. The new taco place is awesome. Really really good!

Also down all the way in topsail beach is beach shop and grill. Best meal I have had down there in years. Those r our 2 new favorite places. I also think the bbq place over the bridge across from Walmart is good. Such nice nice people! Cheapest meal I have ever had too. Food was great!


----------

